# Computer für WoW



## Twinser (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo WoW Spieler!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neulich hatte ich wie immer nur 14 fps , was mich ziemlich nervt und deßhalb will
ich mir einen neuen PC anschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Raiden kann ich nocht sowohl im 10er als auch 25er, nur die 10 fps nerven irgendwann im 25er. 
Wenn ich im Elwynn Wald rumlaufe hab ich da schon 20 fps aber was bringen mir die im elwynn wald? ^^
In dalaran sind es 4- 8 fps.
Und ich spiele schon auf niedrig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich mich da leider nicht so gut auskenne, erhoffe ich mir etwas hilfe von >>>>> euch!!
Ein paar nette post's wären nett und hilfreich.
Vielleicht mit ein paar links oder seiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung: der pc sollte höchstens 800 &#8364; betragen
danke schon mal für die hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (13. Mai 2009)

Die Frage ist wobei du 14 fps hattest. Beim durch die Gegend laufen in Brachland? Im 25er? In Dala?


----------



## J0n3s (13. Mai 2009)

kommt drauf an wieviel du ausgeben willst


----------



## Morcan (13. Mai 2009)

Was bist du denn bereit auszugeben? Dann kann man dir vllt. besser helfen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpirìh (13. Mai 2009)

Poste doch mal bitte, was für einen Rechner du hast, mit welchen Bauteilen. Eventuell ist dir mit dem Austausch weniger Komponenten besser geholfen.

Eine relativ gute GraKa bekommst du schon für unter 100 &#8364;; den ein oder anderen Riegel RAM könnte man auch günstig bekommen.


Kleiner Tipp; vergess ebay; ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das dort einige nur ihren Müll entsorgen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farfalla (13. Mai 2009)

versuchs doch mit dem Buffed PC



=D

sorry, musste sein=) sind ja im buffed forum=)


----------



## aixo (13. Mai 2009)

Hi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich empfehle dir:
Intel Core2Duo Prozessor mit ungf. 3 GHz (E7400 2,8; E8400 3,0; E8500 3,16; E8600 3,33)
(keinen Core2Quad, ausser, er hat eine Taktung von mind. 2,83 GHz (ab 9550)
2 - 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) wobei du nominal 3,2 GB verwenden kannst. Nimm aber ruhig 4, RAM sind derzeit günstig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (DDR-2)
Ein passendes Mainboard, bspw. ASUS P5Q oder ein Gigabyte
Dazu am besten eine Grafikkarte mit nVidia's 9800er Chip. Grafik-RAM ist zweitrangig, ob du nun 512 oder 1024 hast, macht den Braten nicht fett.
Als Empfehlung Gainward 9800 GTX+

Was das Zeug zusammen kostet ist schwer zu sagen, da ich die Preise eher in CHF weiss, aber ich würde mal grob € 350 - 400 schätzen.
Du brauchst dann natürlich noch ein Netzteil (600W mind.), Gehäuse, eine mittelgrosse Festplatte (500GB reichen eigentlich) und eine Vista Lizenz.
Nimm da drauf kein Windows XP, XP kann die 2-Kern Technologie von Intel nur begrenzt adaptieren. Besser Vista. Seven RC1 würde ich noch nicht
als Hauptbetriebssystem verwenden.

So, bestenfalls notierst du dir das, gehst in einen PC Shop in deiner Nähe und fragst den Mann da mal, was der davon hält. Ich fahr mit ähnlicher Hardware
mit durchgehend 60fps mit allen Optionen oben (bis auf Schatten, weil mich die beim zocken stören)


Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen :-) aixo


----------



## Lari (13. Mai 2009)

Buffed-PC = zu teuer, mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Solostraran (13. Mai 2009)

14fps sind schon mal möglich, auch abhängig von Auflösung udn Detailfülle. Wenn viel los ist. Und wieviel ist 'nicht so hoch' ?

Ich habe seit einigen Wochen den hier: PC Konfiguration und bin sehr zufrieden mit. Zu beachten ist hier, daß da noch kein Betriebssystem dabei ist (kann mitbestellt werden AFAIK). Im Prinzip ist das die Konfiguration, wie sie auf im 'buffed-PC' steckt. Ich habe mit dem PC in Ulduar 10er auf 1920x1200 (oder so ähnlich) mit vollen Details auch am Anfang, als wirklich viel los ist, immer über 30fps.

Wenn du dich mit PCs nicht so gut auskennst, solltest du ein Komplettsystem nehmen und nicht Einzelkomponenten zusammenbauen. Komplettangebote wie bei dem PC oben bekommst du bei vielen (online-)Händlern.


----------



## Girderia (13. Mai 2009)

ich bin zwar kein pc experte, aber zumindest deine preisvorstellungen solltest du bekannt geben.
ausserdem gibt es recht günstige seiten, wo du deinen pc nach deinen vorstellungen zusammenstellen kannst (atelco, hardwareversand). ich hab meinen pc vom zweiten, habe ca. 500€ ausgegeben (vor 6-8 monaten) und spiele meist völlig lagfrei, auch in 25er raids mit höchsten grafikeinstellungen.

im internet kannst du auch recherchieren wie die einzelnen komponenten von anderen käufern bewertet wurden, aber wie gesagt, das wichtigste sind erstmal deine preisvorstellungen


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Buffed-PC = zu teuer, mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen.



Ebend -- so sehe ich das auch ... für ca 250 Öcken kannst du dir schon ein Teilchen zusammenschrauben, welches WoW mühelos und in feinster Qualität bewältigt.


----------



## aldermahn (13. Mai 2009)

Viel Power brauch WoW eigentlich nicht, hier also mal die Eckdaten, die für das Spiel ordentlich Power bringen sollten:
CPU: Dual-Core mit viel Ghz, z.B. den AMD X2 7850 oder den Intel Dual-Core E7300 für 60€ bzw 110€
RAM: 4GB sind heute eigentlich Standard, kosten ca. 40€
GPU: Nvidia 9800 oder Ati 4850, ca 100€

Damit sollte WoW eigentlich ganz gut laufen, man kann auch mehr Kohle investieren, aber ausreichen sollten auch die Komponenten oben.


----------



## Aero_one (13. Mai 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ebend -- so sehe ich das auch ... für ca 250 Öcken kannst du dir schon ein Teilchen zusammenschrauben, welches WoW mühelos und in feinster Qualität bewältigt.



Naja ... 250 &#8364; sind da aber schon sehr hart kalkuliert (Freundschaftspreis inc. ?). Und ob du Wow wirklich mit "feinster" Qualität spielen kannst bezweifel ich. Da würde ich schon 400 - 500 &#8364; auslegen um da ein wenig "zukunftssicherer" zu sein.

Edit: Nochmal nachrechnen ... wie kommst du auf 250 &#8364; ohne Netzteil, Gehäuse, Laufwerke ? 

Btt. 

Schau mal im Technik Forum vorbei ... da gibts von Falathrim & Painschkes immer einen recht aktuellen Thread zum Thema Pc - Neuanschaffung 

Link zum Thread


----------



## b1ubb (13. Mai 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ebend -- so sehe ich das auch ... für ca 250 Öcken kannst du dir schon ein Teilchen zusammenschrauben, welches WoW mühelos und in feinster Qualität bewältigt.



250€???

ähm sorry, also entweder kosten bei euch in Deutschland CPU, Motherboard, Graka usw nur 20 - 30 € oder ich verstehe "Öcken" nicht.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Mai 2009)

Also wenn es schon ein neuer Rechner sein soll (und Du nicht unbedingt nur 150 € zur Verfügung hast) würde ich die Leistung nicht gezielt für WoW auswählen. Mach dich mal schlau was andere, grafisch anspruchsvollere Spiele so benötigen und kauf dir eher nach DEN Vorgaben was neues. So biste nicht nur auf WoW "beschränkt" und könntest auch aktuelle/kommende Titel gut zocken... solltest Du dich denn überhaupt noch für andere interessieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




b1ubb schrieb:


> 250€???
> 
> ähm sorry, also entweder kosten bei euch in Deutschland CPU, Motherboard, Graka usw nur 20 - 30 € oder ich verstehe "Öcken" nicht.


Brauchbare Zocker-PCs kriegste bei uns in kleineren Läden (z.B. im kleinen Türkenladen umme Ecke) schon für relativ günstig Ocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 250&#8364;???
> 
> ähm sorry, also entweder kosten bei euch in Deutschland CPU, Motherboard, Graka usw nur 20 - 30 &#8364; oder ich verstehe "Öcken" nicht.



b1ubb is back ^^
/ironie
mit öcken meinen die nach meinem wissen ein kühles blondes. also wenn du rechnest 250*3,2&#8364;= 800&#8364; und das ist ordentlich für einen rechner ^^
/ironieoff

mit ca, 450&#8364; kann man sich ein extremst fetten alder roxxor imba PC zusammen schrauben ^^


fg


----------



## Twinser (13. Mai 2009)

hab's oben bearbeitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mal im Technik Forum vorbei schauen (wo der Thread übrigens auch hingehört), dort tummeln sich die PC Spezialisten und geben sehr gute Tipps!


----------



## bullybaer (13. Mai 2009)

aixo schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du scheinst Ahnung zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde meinen Rechner ähnlich zusammenstellen und vor allem qualitätiv hochwertige Bauteile verwenden.
Kostet evtl. ein paar EUR mehr aber dafür hat man mehr Freude dran. Ich denke aber, dass 400 EUR nicht ganz dafür ausreichen werden.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (13. Mai 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wobei du 14 fps hattest. Beim durch die Gegend laufen in Brachland? Im 25er? In Dala?






J0n3s schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wieviel du ausgeben willst



wenn ihr beiden euch mal den ganzen Beitrag von ihm/ihr anschauen würdet, dann wüsstet ihr wo er die 14 fps hat, nämlich immer, und ihr würdet wissen wie viel er ausgeben will --> 800€

also ERST lesen, DANN müll schreiben -.-


btt: geh mal in nen conrad laden und frag da nach, die beraten gut und günstig sind sie noch dazu.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Mai 2009)

Otori/ schrieb:


> wenn ihr beiden euch mal den ganzen Beitrag von ihm/ihr anschauen würdet, dann wüsstet ihr wo er die 14 fps hat, nämlich immer, und ihr würdet wissen wie viel er ausgeben will --> 800€
> 
> also ERST lesen, DANN müll schreiben -.-
> 
> ...



Hättest du dir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hättest DU gemerkt, dass er die Angaben rein editiert hat und ursprünglich nicht dort standen.... ERST lesen, DANN meckern!


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Falsches Forum. Eindeutig. Vorhin wurde schon aufs PC-Technik-Forum verwiesen, und da sollte der Thread auch hin. Was hier wieder an Halbwissen verballert wird, passt mal wieder auf keine Kuhhaut.
Der Thread von mir und painschkes ist eigentlich IMMER aktuell, derzeit auch, vor 2 Tagen erst wieder durchgegangen mit den Preisen.
Wir stellen dir auch gerne individuell einen Rechner zusammen, wenn du willst. Allgemein ist zu sagen, dass 800€mehr als genug ist...ich mach mal fix.

Und an all die Profis hier:
Selber zusammenstellen ist in 95% der Fälle billiger, die Rechner werden häufig auch zusammengebaut vom Versender (gegen einen gewissen Aufpreis). Die Komponenten sind, entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung, besser aufeinander abgestimmt und haben vor allem deutlich bessere Komponenten verbaut. Läden wie One/XMX oder so sind der letzte Dreck, die achten wirklich nur darauf, möglichst billig irgendnen Ranz zusammenzubauen, auf Qualität oder Performance achten die wirklich nicht (Geschweige denn auf Lautstärke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Für 250 Euro bekommt man durchaus einen recht fixen Rechner zusammen, der WoW auch schafft, aber ich würde trotzdem mindestens um die 400-450€ ausgeben.
Und Quadcores sind inzwischen sowas von empfehlenswert, da sie von immer mehr Spielen unterstützt werden und auch erschwinglich werden.
Ich werd mich gleich mal hinsetzen und nen netten Rechner zusammenstellen ;D

Hupsa, zu langsam für die Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## High-Ender (13. Mai 2009)

Also hab mir letztens einen neuen Rechner geholt für 650 € allerdings ohne HDD (die hatte ich noch rumliegen, sollte allerdings eine SATA II sein).

1 x JBXZP1 EVGA896 D3 X GTX260 R
1 x HPGI54 Int Q6600G0 775 2400 BOX1066 8M
1 x TN5V51 Asus P-50GA 500W ATX22
1 x TQXM32 CooMas Elite 331
1 x CEBL0E LG GH-20LS 20x SA LS SD Bl B
1 x GPEAE8 Asus P5QL PRO P43 RGSA
1 x ICIE3F D2 4GB 800-5 JR 128x8 K2 TSC 

Ohne Addons und VerticalSync läuft WoW (Ultra) mit ca. 120 FPS.
Mit Addons (viele Addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch noch sehr gut mit 50-70 FPS.
Kann auch bequem bei nem 25er Raid in Ulduar zB nebenbei noch den ganzen Raid aufnehmen.
Ach ja und ich glaube das Dalaran bei jedem hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonstige Spiele stellen natürlich auch kein Problem da. FarCry 2 auf Ultra läuft super genau wie Crysis oder andere Highend-Games.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, ach ja niemals FertigPCs kaufen. Nur in seltenen Fällen taugen die etwas. Gerade bei Angeboten muss man drauf achten. Grafik Top CPU Top aber ein richtig mieses MainBoard oder andere schlechte Teile sind keine Seltenheit.

mfg, High-Ender


----------



## Morcan (13. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Läden wie One/XMX oder so sind der letzte Dreck, die achten wirklich nur darauf, möglichst billig irgendnen Ranz zusammenzubauen, auf Qualität oder Performance achten die wirklich nicht (Geschweige denn auf Lautstärke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kann dir ein Freund von mir n Lied von singen, den Rechner den er da bekam hätte er für 200&#8364;  günstiger haben können...mit Markenteilen


----------



## blindhai (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, dann geh zu deinem Händler mit der Zusammensetzung des buffed PCs und sag ihm er soll dir einen vergleichbaren zusammenstellen. Ist auf jeden Fall besser als wenn du nachher das falsche kaufst.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

So, hier wäre mal meine Zusammenstellung, 823€, bischen überm Budget und noch ohne Zusammenbau (der ist aber extrem einfach, glaub mir ;D)

Falathrim's Uber-PC

Damit kann ich dir wirklich unendlichen Spaß versprechen ;D
Der Prozessor ist das schnellste was AMD grade auf dem markt hat, schneller als die meisten Intel-CPUs, teils gar schneller als i7-CPUs und zudem eine Black Edition mit offenem Multi, sodass er sich super übertakten lässt.
Die Grafikkarte ist fast so schnell wie eine GTX280
Der RAM ist Top und vor allem zum Übertakten mehr als geeignet.
Die Festplatte ist das beste 1TB-Gesamtpaket auf dem Markt.
Der CPU-Kühler mega ;D
Das Gehäuse im Budget das Beste was du bekommst, mit vorinstallierten Lüftern
Das Mainboard AM3-Ready, braucht nur ein BIOS-Update ;D


----------



## bullybaer (13. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Falsches Forum. Eindeutig. Vorhin wurde schon aufs PC-Technik-Forum verwiesen, und da sollte der Thread auch hin. Was hier wieder an Halbwissen verballert wird, passt mal wieder auf keine Kuhhaut.
> Der Thread von mir und painschkes ist eigentlich IMMER aktuell, derzeit auch, vor 2 Tagen erst wieder durchgegangen mit den Preisen.
> Wir stellen dir auch gerne individuell einen Rechner zusammen, wenn du willst. Allgemein ist zu sagen, dass 800€mehr als genug ist...ich mach mal fix.
> 
> ...



/SIGN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Mai 2009)

_So , viel aktueller kannst du es derzeit nicht haben (für ~800&#8364 : 

*CPU : *AMD Phenom II X4 940 

*Kühler :* Arctic Freezer 64 Pro
*
Festplatte :* WD Caviar 640GB
*
Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade
*
Netzteil :* BE Quiet! Straight Power 500W

*Laufwerk :* LG GH22NS40

*Graka :* ZOTAC GeForce GTX 275

*RAM : *4GB Corsair XMS2 (1066er)

*Mainboard :* MSI DKA790GX

+ Rechner Zusammenbau : ~797&#8364;


Link zum PC :  Klick mich! 



/Edit : Ey Chris , hau ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Rethelion (13. Mai 2009)

(Müsst ihr denn immer Hardwareversand nehmen, das blockt der Proxy hier immer^^)

@Falathrim: Meinst du nicht das der X4 955 etwas überdimensioniert ist für WoW?Da würde es doch auch ein günstigerer Quad der PhenomII-Reihe oder sogar ein X3 720(ja ich versuchs immer wieder^^) reichen.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Naja, reichen würds bestimmt. Aber wenn er 800 Euro zur Verfügung hat, wieso sollte er sie nicht ausnutzen? Mit meiner Zusammenstellung (Natürlich auch mit der von paini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hat er bei allen aktuellen Spielen seinen Spaß ;D

@paini:
Nö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabrina1 (13. Mai 2009)

@TE ich kann dir nur an Herz legen noch ein bisschen Geld zu sparen und Zukunft orientiert zu kaufen.
Im Klartext kommende oder bald erscheinende Hardware Entwicklungen kann man jetzt schon einsehen.
Aber es gibt immer wieder Leute die Kaufen ja noch ein CD-Brenner statt ein DVD oder Blue Ray-Brenner.
Ich will dir nix Böses nur du ärgerst dich schwarz wenn du im halben ja wieder Geld investieren musst.
Vor allen Dingen erkundige dich genau welches Motherboard gut ist,..denn das sagt dir aus wie weit du den Rechner später noch
aufrüsten kannst.Und lass die Finger von Aldis-Rache,in der PC-Branche haben sich viele Hersteller ein Namen gemacht.
Versteif dich auch nicht so auf Zeitungsausgaben(Computer-Bild,PC-Welt..)die eine schreibt HÜ die andere Hot.
Ob ein Produkt gut ist oder schlecht ,lässt sich in einigen Forum nachrecherchieren,wo User direkt es ausprobiert haben.
So das war es erstmal

MFG Brina


----------



## Rethelion (13. Mai 2009)

Naja einen BlueRay-Brenner wird er wohl kaum brauchen, bzw. würde mich interessieren wer für so ein Ding überhaupt Verwendung hat. Da kommt es günstiger sich Festplatten für Backups zuzulegen als das Geld für eine BlueRay auszugeben.

Aber beim Mainboard hast du Recht, da würde ich ein möglichst aktuelles nehmen, evtl sogar mit dem AM3-Sockel.
Bei den alten Boards ist das Problem, dass keine neuen Treiber- und BIOS-Updates mehr rauskommen und du dann irgendwann mit einem veraltetem System rumgurkst.


----------



## Twinser (13. Mai 2009)

so danke für die zusammenstellungen und vorschläge ich werd alles genauer "Untersuchen"
und sry für falsches forum ka wie ich das ändern kann ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Mai 2009)

_Mod hat´s schon verschoben :-)

Und sag bitte bescheid was du dann kaufst / gekauft hast , würde mich mal interessieren :-)_


----------



## Sabrina1 (13. Mai 2009)

Suchmaschinen gibt es viele ich finde die ganz nice http://www.hardwareschotte.de
weiß aber nicht ob die schon genannt wurde.
Wäre aber cool wenn man mal Tread mit eine umfangreichen Link Sammlung macht oder gibt es das schon?

LG Sabrina


----------



## painschkes (13. Mai 2009)

_1. Dein Link funktioniert nicht.

2. Nein gibt es nicht , lohnt sich aber auch nicht da es "Werbung" wäre.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Fragt sowieso jeder im Technik-Forum nach oder schaut in den Sticky von Falathrim und mir.._


----------



## Sabrina1 (13. Mai 2009)

So jetzt geht es mit den Link.Ich werde mir mal die Stickys lesen man lernt ja nie aus.
Danketön LG Brina


----------



## Twinser (13. Mai 2009)

@painschkes

ich werd mir wohl einen zusammenbasteln lassen, ich kenn da leute die würden dass machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


womit genau weis ich noch nicht 
aber hier posten könnt ihr dennoch ^^


----------



## painschkes (13. Mai 2009)

_Hm , wieso nimmst du nicht die Zusammenstellung von mir oder Fala? Mehr Leistung kriegst du für 800&#8364; nicht wirklich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Twinser (13. Mai 2009)

glaub ich euch ja ^^
aber ich zeig es ihm erst


----------



## painschkes (13. Mai 2009)

_Na dann ;-)_


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. Mai 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Also wenn es schon ein neuer Rechner sein soll (und Du nicht unbedingt nur 150 &#8364; zur Verfügung hast) würde ich die Leistung nicht gezielt für WoW auswählen. Mach dich mal schlau was andere, grafisch anspruchsvollere Spiele so benötigen und kauf dir eher nach DEN Vorgaben was neues. So biste nicht nur auf WoW "beschränkt" und könntest auch aktuelle/kommende Titel gut zocken... solltest Du dich denn überhaupt noch für andere interessieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wir aus dem Ruhrgebiet verstehen uns ..

Und an die Kritiker, die meinen, das wäre mit 250 Euro nicht möglich:

Ich gehe (erstmal) davon aus, dass der Threadersteller keine neue Festplatte, kein neues Netzteil und auch kein neues Gehäuse braucht. Wenn doch, sind 250 Euro natürlich viel zu knapp ... das leuchtet mir ein. Andererseits habe ich auch schon Komplettangebote gesehen für knappe 249 Euro, die durchaus einen WoW - tauglichen Rechner beeinhaltet haben.
An den Blubb: Öcken = Geld, Moneten oder im Volksmund auch Euro genannt !


----------



## thecolt (13. Mai 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Mein Reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



festplatte würde ich schon sagen würde auf jedenfall auf ne sata umsteigen die er sicher nicht hat.
netzteil kann man so oder so nehmen vonwegen vonwegen graka etc.

das kann man alles so nicht sagen

zu der aussagen von ganz vorne

vonwegen mehr als 3,25 gb ram können nicht angesprochen werden ist größter schwachsinn den ich gehört hab

richtig ist ein 32bit betriebssystem kann nur 4GB ansprechen

die 4 GB setzen sich dabei aus Arbeitsspeichter und aus Grafikspeicher zusammen

d.h. bei ner Grafikkarte mit 768 MB passt das mit dem speicher dann sind noch 3,2 GB für den rest über
bei ner 1GB Grafikkarte hätte das system noch 3 GB speicher über

würde allerdings schon auf 4GB gehen jeweils 2x2 GB im Dualchannel und dann nen 64Bit System drauf

preislich günstig bekommt man immernoch den q6600 ( 4x2,4Ghz )
oder als Graka ATI HD 4870

imm allgemeinen reichen 800€ locker für so nen pc aus


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2009)

Das mit der Berechnung bei dir ist falsch. Weil es hat nämlich rein garnichts mit dem Speicher der Grafikkarte zu tun. Das ein solches 32Bit System nur 4GB Speicher ansprechen kann stimmt schon, nur wird davon halt jede Menge abgezogen, z.B. MMI/O-Speicher usw. Aber ob die Graka nun 512MB, 1GB oder 2GB hat ist latte. Dann würde man ja mit einer 4870x2 bei einem 32Bit System nur auf 2GB RAM kommen...


----------



## thecolt (13. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das mit der Berechnung bei dir ist falsch. Weil es hat nämlich rein garnichts mit dem Speicher der Grafikkarte zu tun. Das ein solches 32Bit System nur 4GB Speicher ansprechen kann stimmt schon, nur wird davon halt jede Menge abgezogen, z.B. MMI/O-Speicher usw. Aber ob die Graka nun 512MB, 1GB oder 2GB hat ist latte. Dann würde man ja mit einer 4870x2 bei einem 32Bit System nur auf 2GB RAM kommen...



bekommt er ja auch nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


glaub mir ich weiss wovon ich rede

windows vista 32bit zeigt zwar den kompletten speicher an aber verwalten kann er ihn nicht.

sämtlicher von geräten benutzer speicher zählt zu dem maximalspeicher dazu unter anderem soundkarte etc. die fallen aber nicht ins gewicht da der verbrauch einer soundkarte oder tv-karte nicht viel speicher zugewiesen wird.

da du so laut tönst gehe ich davon aus das du vista auf dem rechner hast


vista 32bit zeigt nicht den virtuellen speicher sondern den physikalischen an was aber nichts zu sache tut das trotzdem er nicht komplett verwaltet wird

und ja du hast recht wenn du eine 2GB grafikkarte auf einem 32bit system einsetzt kann windows nur noch weitere 2gb adressieren davon gehen dann einige megabyte für diverse geräte sound etc drauf und du hast für windows dann vielleicht noch 1,9GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glaubs mir oder glaubs mir nicht ist aber so und daran kannst du auch nix ändern

hier kannst du nochmal nachlesen
bitte erst schlaumachen dann schreiben.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/4-GB-Grenze

und auch nützlich

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=377902


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2009)

Tja tut mir ja Leid für dich, aber du hast einfach unrecht. Ich hab außerdem Vista 64Bit, also könnte mir das egal. Nur stimmt nicht was du sagst. Wenn man 4GB RAM hat und ne 2GB Grafikkarte kann man trotzdem mehr benutzen als nur die 2GB. Das sind meist immer so ~ 3,2 - 3,5GB. Gibt genug Leute hier die dir das noch genauer erklären würden/werden, könnte ich auch, hab bloss keine Lust dazu da ich ja weiss das ich Recht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: In deinen Links steht rein garnichts davon das genau der Speicher der Grafikkarte abgezogen wird, sondern nur der Speicher der zum Adressieren benötigt wird. 
Ich zitiere dich mal: "bitte erst schlaumachen dann schreiben."


----------



## Klos1 (13. Mai 2009)

aixo schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mindestens 600 Watt Netzteil für eine 9800 GTX+? Nicht im entferntesten Kollege! Egal, ob da jetzt ein Dual oder Quad verbaut ist. Das ist mal voll übertrieben.



thecolt schrieb:


> und ja du hast recht wenn du eine 2GB grafikkarte auf einem 32bit system einsetzt kann windows nur noch weitere 2gb adressieren davon gehen dann einige megabyte für diverse geräte sound etc drauf und du hast für windows dann vielleicht noch 1,9GB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Völliger Blödsinn, sorry! Eine Graka verwaltet ihren Speicher selbst. Der Graka-Speicher ist nicht vom Ram abzuziehen. Es wird lediglich Memory-Mapped I/O-Speicher reserviert. In diesem Speicherbereich werden die Register der Graka und auch andere Zusatzkarten abgebildet. Dieser Speicherbereich wird tatsächlich für die Kommunikation zwischen CPU und z.b. Graka benötigt. Die Größe hängt von der Bauart der Grafikkarte ab und hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit der Höhe des Rams zu tun. Ob die nun 1024 MB hat, oder nur 512 MB ist völlig ohne Belang. Es geht wie gesagt um die Register, über welche die Graka angesprochen wird.

Wie hoch der reservierte Ram für Graka, Soundkarte oder derartiges ausfählt, kann man im Gerätemanager unter Resourcen sehen. Die Angaben sind in Hexa. Sehr viel ist es nicht. Und ansonsten werden auch noch die Controller abgebildet und das Bios frisst auch ein bisschen. Der Hauptgrund, warum Windows unter 32bit von Haus aus nur ca. 3,2 GB nutzt, sind nach Angabe von Microsoft höchst persönlich Probleme, mit billiger Hardware und deren Treiber.

Aber was da immer durch die Technikforen geistert, von wegen, Graka-Ram vom Hauptspeicher abziehen, ist Humbug.

Und hier hast du einen Link, der das gleiche sagt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_mapped_I/O

Auch möchte ich noch anmerken, daß wiki nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluß ist. Was ich dir hier erzähle, kannst du auch direkt in der Microsoft-Knowledgebase nachlesen. Im übrigen hatte ich schon eine Karte mit 1024 MB in meinen Rechner. Ich weiß das ganze also nicht nur, weil ich es gelernt habe, sondern habe es auch schon selbst probiert. Und das vor SP1 von Vista. Will heißen, vor dem SP wurde unter Vista sehr wohl der restliche Speicher angezeigt. Mit SP1 wurde das geändert, da die ganzen Unwissenden sich über den Verbleib ihres Rams gewundert haben.

Edit: hab mir deine Links mal durchgelesen, würdest du mir mal zeigen, an welcher Stelle behauptet wird, daß der gesamte Graka-Ram vom Hauptspeicher abgezogen wird? Meiner Meinung nach nirgends. Das ganze deckt sich viel mehr mit dem, was ich hier erzähle.

Somit solltest du wirklich erstmal lesen lernen, bevor du schreibst.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Mindestens 600 Watt Netzteil für eine 9800 GTX+? Nicht im entferntesten Kollege! Egal, ob da jetzt ein Dual oder Quad verbaut ist. Das ist mal voll übertrieben.



500W reichen auf jeden Fall mit Luft nach oben, ansonsten reicht auch ein 450er NT.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Mai 2009)

Jop, mit einem guten 450 Watt Netzteil kann man einen Quad mit einer Geforce 9800 GTX+ ohne Probleme betreiben. Dualcore schon zweimal. Ich betreibe einen 3,4 Ghz Quad mit GTX260 mit einem 550 Watt Netzteil. Das Ding ist nicht ansatzweise ausgelastet. Unter Last habe ich ca. 300 Watt gemessen, Monitor inklusive.


----------



## Gomel (13. Mai 2009)

Kann ich auch bestätigen,mein Rechner läuft auch mit einem 450W Netzteil und es ist noch etwas Luft nach oben.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Mai 2009)

Aber wenn man relativ Knapp an die Grenze geht, sollte man nen vernümpftiges NT von einem namenhaften Hersteller holen. Mit guter Effizienz.

Man spart Strom und kann sicher sein, dass das Teil nicht Feuer fängt unter Last 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Full Qoute


I find dat voll lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da macht hier erst einer den dicken hermann und dann wenn ihm einer die sachlage richtig erklärt ud seinen fehler berichtigt hörst du von den leutz nie wieder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... jaja die selbst ernannten experten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I find das Klasse was ihr hier macht leutz (Klos, Wagga, Painschkes,Fala, Shefanix etc sry wenn i jmd von der technik crew vergessen hab)

MAcht weiter so in eurem kampf gegen unwissenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Aber wenn man relativ Knapp an die Grenze geht, sollte man nen vernümpftiges NT von einem namenhaften Hersteller holen.



das sollte man immer!!!


----------



## Niranda (14. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Völliger Blödsinn, sorry! Eine Graka verwaltet ihren Speicher selbst. Der Graka-Speicher ist nicht vom Ram abzuziehen. Es wird lediglich Memory-Mapped I/O-Speicher reserviert. In diesem Speicherbereich werden die Register der Graka und auch andere Zusatzkarten abgebildet. Dieser Speicherbereich wird tatsächlich für die Kommunikation zwischen CPU und z.b. Graka benötigt. Die Größe hängt von der Bauart der Grafikkarte ab und hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit der Höhe des Rams zu tun. Ob die nun 1024 MB hat, oder nur 512 MB ist völlig ohne Belang. Es geht wie gesagt um die Register, über welche die Graka angesprochen wird.
> 
> Wie hoch der reservierte Ram für Graka, Soundkarte oder derartiges ausfählt, kann man im Gerätemanager unter Resourcen sehen. Die Angaben sind in Hexa. Sehr viel ist es nicht. Und ansonsten werden auch noch die Controller abgebildet und das Bios frisst auch ein bisschen. Der Hauptgrund, warum Windows unter 32bit von Haus aus nur ca. 3,2 GB nutzt, sind nach Angabe von Microsoft höchst persönlich Probleme, mit billiger Hardware und deren Treiber.
> 
> ...



Viel zu Ausführlich..^^
32bit kann maximal 3,3x Gb Arbeitsspeicher *Systemweit* verwalten.
Nun was heißt Systemweit?
*Systemweit = Arbeitsspeicher + GrakaSpeicher + Sonstiger Ram*

Daraus folgt:
Verwaltbar = 3,3xGb
*Unnutzbar = Systemweit - Verwaltbar*
Nutzbar = Verwaltbar

Nira =D

PS:
Warum?
Nun du hast 5 Zeilen, um da Adressen einzutragen, hast aber 10 Adressen, die du verwalten willst.
Folglich musst du dir ein größeres Adressbuch (64bit) kaufen, um alle und nicht nur fünf rein zu bekommen =D


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2009)

Das ist eben falsch Niranda. Erstens mal kannst du mit 32bit rein rechnerisch 2^32bit verwalten. Das würde genau 4096 MB entsprechen. Warum Windows 32bit von Haus aus nur ca. 3,2 GB freigibt, liegt an einer künstlichen Sperre seitens Microsoft. Das kannst du auch bei Microsoft selbst nachlesen.

Und der Grakaspeicher gehört nicht zu deinem Systemspeicher. Die CPU muss diesen Speicher nicht direkt adressieren und er wird auch nicht vom Hauptspeicher abgezogen. Es wird lediglich ein Abbild der Register (elektronische Bauteile werden über Register angesprochen) im Speicher erzeugt. Und wieviel Speicher du dafür verwenden musst, hängt nicht direkt mit der Höhe des Speichers der Graka zusammen. Über diese Pointer kannst du dann direkt aus deinem Code heraus die Graka ansprechen.

Aber die Annahme, daß das System den Ram der Graka zwingend mitverwalten muss, ist nicht richtig. Das liest du in tausend Technikforen. In einigen wenigen Foren, oder eben auch auf der Microsoft Knowledgebase steht aber dann doch, wie es tatsächlich läuft.

Es wird nur ein Teil gemapped, der für die Kommunikation vorgesehen ist. Aber, es wird nicht der komplette Ram der Graka in den Hauptspeicher gemapped. Ich behaupte also genau das Gegenteil von deiner Aussage.

Und wie gesagt, ich habe es sogar schon selbst ausprobiert. Der Wechsel von einer 512 MB 8800 GTS auf eine 1024 MB 4870 resultierte bei mir auf einem 32bit Vista-System eben nicht mit 512 MB weniger Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

Kann Niranda ja ganz einfach selbst testen. 

Niranda du kannst ja einfach mal auf ner anderen Partition dein Vista Ultimate 32Bit aufspielen. Mit den beiden Grafikkarten hättest du dann laut dieser Überlegung garkeinen Arbeitsspeicher mehr, was aber nicht der Fall sein wird.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2009)

Jop, wird es auch nicht. Da werden die Register abgebildet. Die Grafikkarte kann sich dann über GART (graphics address remapping table) bzw. GMP bei PCI-Express verschiedene Bereiche des Systemsspeichers in ihren Adressraum holen. Und auf der anderen Seite existiert dann noch ein Puffer für den VRAM. Der fällt dann natürlich auch vom Ram weg. 

Vielleicht hängt der dann tatsächlich von der Größe des Rams der Graka ab. Ich konnte es bei mir nicht beobachten. Aber in keinem Fall entspricht er auch nur annährend der tatsächlichen Größe des VRams. 

Ich habe mich schon ziemlich tief in die Materie reingelesen. Aber irgendwann kam dann mal der Punkt, wo ich sagte, jetzt ist gut. Denn das ganze wird ab einem gewissen Punkt ziemlich kompliziert.
Und solang ich das beruflich nicht brauche, muss ich mir das nicht weiter geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

